# Window Well Vivarium



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Hi, so I have a crazy idea to make one of my window wells into a dart frog vivarium. I would cover up the top with plexi glass or something. We plan on putting a waterfall and small pond in it. I would also put a large piece of driftwood in it. Do you think this is a good idea? 

I also have some questions. How do you think I should heat it? Also what about lighting, drainage, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

How would you control temperature with the sun as a variable? I would think it would get really hot quickly, no?


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

The side of the house that the window well is on is in the shade so I don't think the sun would be a problem.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is it in the shade the whole day?


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Yes. There are trees that give it shade so there is shade all day.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe put a cardboard box around the window and take temps throughout the day to see if the temps get too high?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Intriguing. We are talking about a basement window well that is dug into the ground, right? If so, the dirt around it will function some as an insulator. If the sun would become a problem, you could also use a LowE glass unit over the window well. The double pane will insulate, and the LowE will block excess UV light and also block a lot of the intense heat.
Drainage also poses a problem as you don't want to drain your wastewater right into the local ecosystem.
I'm not sure what all this would take to pull off, but it is a neat idea.


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

What do you suggest for heating during the winter. I was thinking maybe using heat cables?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

1. You shouldn't ever keep your frogs near a window. 2. Plexi glass will wrap in time. 3. Get a surface heater for the window to keep the area/room will your frogs will be.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't forget flooding from heavy rains-- temperature is going to be very hard to control.

Also, wildlife damage could become an issue.


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been thinking about that for a while now. Currently, we use our window wells to house plants and an aquaponics system, even throughout the winter. The ground does act as a great insulator and the temperatures (in at least mine) fluctuate very little even in the sun. 

The winter is my main concern because the temperatures do tend to drop substantially in the window well that has a basic plexiglass greenhouse canopy. I have found that after installing the aquaponics system, that uses a heater to heat its main water tank, the temperatures are more stable (but still drop). Perhaps for the winter you could add some sort of top other than plexiglass that will add insulation? Although if you do this you would have to find an alternative method of lighting during the colder parts of the year.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Not mine:


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

We have decided that we are going to cover the bottom of the window well with cement to keep the waste water from draining right into the ground. We are also going to put in a light fixture. It is about 280 gallons so how many frogs do you think could go in there? Also what species do you recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

for 280 gallons, the possibilities are endless. a large group of terribilis or leucomelas would be awesome. large group of auratus or thumbs would be just as cool.


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Thanks!

Also what misting system do you recommend?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

mistking. but, I don't know how well it would fit in a window well.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

You could drill a hole through the wall under the window well and put a pvc drain in the bottom run it through the hole in the wall and into sump pit drain.as far as inside the well once the drain is installed place a few inches of gravel ontop of the concrete and drain then cover the gravel with charcoal or fiberglass screen.then substrate


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

What would be the best way to heat it during the winter?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

You could possibly use those heating could they make it might help a bit


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> You could possibly use those heating could they make it might help a bit


What!?
 
punctuation!!!!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Dang phone. Those heating cords*** they are like vines but heated


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Well for heating you could put a copper line off the hot water line and run it through the wall and just either put a coil of copper pipe or make a grid useing elbows and T's in the bottom when you install your drain then concrete.as long as you install a turn off valve it will not be active in the summer.it kind of makes the concrete bottom like a big heat stone,then the gravel and substrate will give enough of a buffer for the heat not to rise too high


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> Dang phone. Those heating cords*** they are like vines but heated



May burn frogs


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

What are some really interesting colorful plants that could go in this vivarium?


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember when I first started learning about vivariums I came across a window well one which was amazing, sadly we moved to a house with a walk out basement so no window wells to tinker with anymore. Personally I would think it would be a better idea to use local plants/amphibians for this project rather than sensitive darts. I wonder if you could dig around the well and make some sort of insulation barrier? That would at least somewhat help with heating costs. Definitely going to be pricey to take something on like this, a 280 gallon tank indoors is expensive enough to landcape and plant!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

singhm29 said:


> I remember when I first started learning about vivariums I came across a window well one which was amazing, sadly we moved to a house with a walk out basement so no window wells to tinker with anymore. Personally I would think it would be a better idea to use local plants/amphibians for this project rather than sensitive darts. I wonder if you could dig around the well and make some sort of insulation barrier. Definitely going to be pricey to take something on like this, a 280 gallon tank indoors is expensive enough to landcape and plant!


Wow this could be really cool. You could keep a 4-season mini forest ecosystem right there in plain view in your home. What kind of area do you live in? Having the setup down in the window well could help to moderate temperature and humidity so you could keep delicate little forest plants that otherwise might be difficult.

I could see something like this being really cool as a museum exhibit.


----------



## Monk (Dec 3, 2011)

singhm29 said:


> I remember when I first started learning about vivariums I came across a window well one which was amazing, sadly we moved to a house with a walk out basement so no window wells to tinker with anymore. Personally I would think it would be a better idea to use local plants/amphibians for this project rather than sensitive darts. I wonder if you could dig around the well and make some sort of insulation barrier? That would at least somewhat help with heating costs. Definitely going to be pricey to take something on like this, a 280 gallon tank indoors is expensive enough to landcape and plant!


I have thought about this as well . I would not use dart frogs as mentioned above . I would keep something like Green tree frogs and common anoles , too start anyway . I guess a lot depends on your location and climate .


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

What type of pump should I use at the bottom to pump out the extra water?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

From what I've read pumps can be a pain unless they are easy access. If something goes wrong with it or gets clogged you'll have to tear it apart to get to it. A lot of people use a tube that they can use to siphon out the water.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

singhm29 said:


> I remember when I first started learning about vivariums I came across a window well one which was amazing, sadly we moved to a house with a walk out basement so no window wells to tinker with anymore. Personally I would think it would be a better idea to use local plants/amphibians for this project rather than sensitive darts. I wonder if you could dig around the well and make some sort of insulation barrier? That would at least somewhat help with heating costs. Definitely going to be pricey to take something on like this, a 280 gallon tank indoors is expensive enough to landcape and plant!


I agree on the native herps front. They are going to much less sensitive to the local environment, and you will probably have to do a lot less as far as modification goes. Provided you can keep your native herps legally of course. Check this one out.Field Herp Forum • View topic - Tips and Tricks Its about 3/4 of the down the page. Good use of space without going crazy on the modifications to make it suitable for a tropical species.


----------



## hockeyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Great idea hard to follow through


----------

